# Honey & Picnic



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I took some photos today of my lovely Cockapoos, so thought I would share a few with my cockapoo friends ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love them....and really can't believe how much lady and honey look alike now that lady is older!!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awww they are lovely!! Honey looks like she is trying to be a rug!!!

x


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

They both look so cute. At least you can get a photo with both of them in it, mine keep moving


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I love them....and really can't believe how much lady and honey look alike now that lady is older!!!!!


Lady and Honey are so alike ... Honey is a LADY for sure  



JulesB said:


> Awww they are lovely!! Honey looks like she is trying to be a rug!!!x


Yes she is RUG poo ... lol .. she makes a fab slipper too on my cold feet  



Daz said:


> jojo they are lovely janice says you need a munchy one next ? daz


Yes I so need a Munchy one  ... a lovely choccy one .. always had a thing for Munchy, shh don't tell Romeo  



holicon said:


> They both look so cute. At least you can get a photo with both of them in it, mine keep moving


It took 50 photos to get approx 5 photos I was happy with .. maybe I should post the naff ones lol ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful! And Jules took the words out of my mouth... these aren't doggies, they're rugs!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cutest rugs I have ever seen lol .. or have the pleasure of being with each day 

You will have your own rug or cockapoo slipper soon Turi xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

You have 2 gorgeous dogs! Love the pictures


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Was going to say the rug thing too! Gorgeous girls - I think Picnic's coat looks great - don't cut it just yet!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

jojo,they are both stunning.....
picnic looks so like eden,they both have a cheeky grin
and a little sparkle in their eyes.
LOVELY


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww they both look lovely 
Which reminds me i'm supposed to be uploading a few of my girls for you aren't I? 
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much .. such lovely comments  .. 

I will pass your lovely comments on to Honey & Picnic .. as you can imagine I do tell them far too often how wonderful they are


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Awww they both look lovely
> Which reminds me i'm supposed to be uploading a few of my girls for you aren't I?
> xx


Yes Laura .. let's see how big Poppy pup is   pleaseeeeee


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh I so love your gorgeous girlies JoJo :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes Laura .. let's see how big Poppy pup is   pleaseeeeee


Okay the photos are uploading now, keep an eye out inn the next 10 minutes  Will probably have to add the videos a bit later, they take ages to load :/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Okay the photos are uploading now, keep an eye out inn the next 10 minutes  Will probably have to add the videos a bit later, they take ages to load :/


Nice one Laura


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful poo's JoJo. You are right to be so proud of them.

I'll get some updated photos of Millie, I haven't forgotten your request. Her fur has started to grow back now so doesn't look quite so shawn


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

The thread is on now JoJo 
It would have been sooner but just as I was ready to submit the thread I managed to close the page down, so had to start again haha. Enjoy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Beautiful, beautiful poo's JoJo. You are right to be so proud of them.
> 
> I'll get some updated photos of Millie, I haven't forgotten your request. Her fur has started to grow back now so doesn't look quite so shawn


Thank you so much Julie .. a Millie update would be fab  I love to receive lots of emails of gorgeous cockapoos, always brightens up my day xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

jojo they are simply stunning,they look great together too xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow - how Picnic's grown !
Love their coats, I've got 2 rugs now as well !
Have reluctantly booked Rascal in for 3rd March so will take before and after pics soon. I love them with their shaggy looks but Rascal's coat begins to get knotty as its curlier.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

What wonderful looking poos Jo,Jo and they look full of mischief lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> jojo they are simply stunning,they look great together too xxx


Thanks Mandy  They are great fun together too ...



francesjl said:


> Wow - how Picnic's grown !
> Love their coats, I've got 2 rugs now as well !
> Have reluctantly booked Rascal in for 3rd March so will take before and after pics soon. I love them with their shaggy looks but Rascal's coat begins to get knotty as its curlier.


She is a big gal ... I know all about matts Frances, Honey has to be checked every night for matts, they just appear too quickly grrr .. my poos will be cut soon .. love the lamb look, so soft too ... I will be waiting for before & after picture of your boys.. oh and number 3


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures!!! Picnic has grown loads since I last saw pictures.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just posted this ... More photos of my cockapoos today ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/02/20/my-wonderful-cockapoos/


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thanks Mandy  They are great fun together too ...
> 
> 
> 
> She is a big gal ... I know all about matts Frances, Honey has to be checked every night for matts, they just appear too quickly grrr .. my poos will be cut soon .. love the lamb look, so soft too ... I will be waiting for before & after picture of your boys.. oh and number 3


Am awaiting news of a litter due any day !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Am awaiting news of a litter due any day !!


Yippy keep us posted  ... oh nothing better than a cockapoo puppy .. oh yes there is an adult cockapoo  .. or simply your very own cockapoos lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely cockapoo girls with a lovely cockapoo mummy...life is good


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Jo Jo - what a lovely pair of scrummy fabulicious cockapoos you have - they are beautiful and a credit to you x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, your girls are looking fab and yes "rugs" did spring to mind.  Just gorgeous, both of them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare, thank you for liking my fluffy rugs lol ... how you doing? Is Obi ok?
xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Clare, thank you for liking my fluffy rugs lol ... how you doing? Is Obi ok?
> xxx


He is just grand Jojo, guess who is 1 year old tomorrow!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My God!!! The super Jedi is going to be one tomorrow!!! wowzer time flies!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Wow .. Happy Birthday for tomorrow to a very Special Boy ..

Happy Birthday Obi


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What lovely photos of Picnic and Honey! Picnic certainly has grown and I love the one of Honey laying flat so, so cute.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh My God!!! The super Jedi is going to be one tomorrow!!! wowzer time flies!





JoJo said:


> Oh Wow .. Happy Birthday for tomorrow to a very Special Boy ..
> 
> Happy Birthday Obi


Thanks Amanda and Jojo. I'm making him a "birthday cake" from an adaptation of one of your recipes Jojo so I'll stick a photo on a birthday thread tomorrow


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> What lovely photos of Picnic and Honey! Picnic certainly has grown and I love the one of Honey laying flat so, so cute.


She looks like a rug .. I know  

I could do with another day at the beach, when the weather gets warmer .. meet you there   



Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Amanda and Jojo. I'm making him a "birthday cake" from an adaptation of one of your recipes Jojo so I'll stick a photo on a birthday thread tomorrow


Obi is a lucky poo ... hope the recipe works well   I will make sure I pop on tomorrow just for the Birthday thread


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos and lovely update JoJo. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Obi is one tomorrow, how exciting!  Will be saying happy birthday tomorrow


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

They are so gorgeous, can't believe how big picnic is. 

The pictures on your website were what convinced me we defiantly wanted a cockapoo. You have such lovely looking poos x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Anna said:


> They are so gorgeous, can't believe how big picnic is.
> 
> The pictures on your website were what convinced me we defiantly wanted a cockapoo. You have such lovely looking poos x
> 
> ...


Ahh Thank you so much Anna  

Cockapoos are the best ... I am sure you agree


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

It would be really fab to see you again JoJo and to meet Picnic for the first time and see Honey again...I wonder if Honey will talk to Bertie like she did the first time they met


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha yes I remember Honey was rather vocal ... she is still my gobby girl ... she gets so excited and just gobs off lol ... but still the biggest couch potato at home ...  

So dont worry she still has alot to tell Bertie ... for sure ...

Picnic is quieter on walks but she will enjoy sniffing Bertie and greeting him with canine respect   

I would love to see you and Bertie again, it made my day bumping into another cockapoo crazy owner on the beach  

You actually met the real me, not the virtual me lol  scary hey ...


----------

